# Anyone had to stim for 14+ days???



## Rachael141 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi ladies 

I have just got back from my 3rd stims scan and am panicing now!!! Not been responding too well and have only got 6 follies, all about 14mm so told to carry on with stims and go back Monday for another scan.  Today is day 12 of stims. Never had to stim for this long before.

Just want some reassurance that this is not really bad and hope some of you can help with positive stories!!!!

Thanks and good luck to you all

Rachael xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Racheal

I think I had egg collection on day 16 both times. I didn't get a positive, but i did get very good embryos both times.I wouldn't worry about it. I'm sure they're just waiting for things to be perfect


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Racheal,
Don't worry.
I have always taken longer than the 'norm' to respond but have a beautiful daughter from one of those long IVF cycles.
Good luck
Molly Mo
x


----------



## Katielou (Jan 20, 2006)

Don't worry! I stimmed for 14 days and it was purley to give my follies more time to grow. The fact that your able to stimm for a bit longer is a good sign that you've still got a chance at getting more eggs. It might give some smaller follies a chance to catch up too.

I also had around six follies on day ten but by the time of my EC I had 8 follies and 7 eggs collected. 

Keep your chin up. It really is quality not quantity  

Katie
X


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

its common at my clinic for women t stim for up to 21 days ( usually on gonal f) My 1st cycle was 19days and i ended up with 34 follies(!)  but 14 eggs and my 2nd cycle I had 12 follies but only 6 eggs and I stimmed for 12 days. Guess each cycle is different, just relax and everything will be fine,
moonie xx


----------



## Rachael141 (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks ladies

You're all stars. Been for scan today and now got 7 good follies all ready for ec. So ec is Wednesday.

Thanks again for responding.

Rachael xxxx


----------



## Rachael141 (Oct 26, 2005)

Not been on for ages but just wanted to update this incase anyone else goes through long stims!!!

I got a bfp and had boy/girl twins!!!!

Rachael xxx


----------

